# Some street from today



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Armed with just the compact, some street work from the local area:














































I am calling this "walk on by..."













































Thats not gonna fit you chief.....


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Good stuff as always G:thumb: Windsor?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep posting pics, they never fail to brighten up my day:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Good stuff as always G:thumb: Windsor?





S63 said:


> Keep posting pics, they never fail to brighten up my day:thumb:


Cheers Lads, yes mate Windsor and Eton, was the palace to palace bike ride so went along for the laugh.S63, saw some lovely Bromptons!!:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic pics as always :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving the rain shots...:thumb:
The fact they are from behind the foliage make them very covert...:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Great pics, love the first one. 

What compact did you use?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice shots G, took me a min to work out it was Windsor... 

Need to talk to you about Cameras too, will holar you on ichat or another medium! 

John


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow!! Amazing pics



Ben_ZS said:


> What compact did you use?


^^ This


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Garyman said:


> Wow!! Amazing pics
> 
> ^^ This


Just an olympus EP1, 17mm f2.8 pancake lens. Not bad for a CSC.


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

dubnut71 said:


>


are you actually hiding in a bush?



>


where are these im 95% sure i know this girl


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Class photo's mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ocatoro said:


> are you actually hiding in a bush?
> 
> where are these im 95% sure i know this girl


Windsor


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes they are Windsor not far from travel lodge and station!

I know because of a stag weekend


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Has the "walk on by" got some sort of Sepia filter on?

Love the last of the B&W photo's too mate, nice :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah they were Windsor and I was trying to stand under a hanging basket not hide in a bush!! It was pouring rain!!
The walk on by one has a bit of the "300" filter on it from lightroom, HTH.


----------

